# K-mart!!!



## jizzzon29 (Jun 4, 2005)

Was Kenyon Martin a dissapointment this year? Was he what the Nuggets thought he was going to be? If Kenyon had the choice do you think he would go back to the Nets?


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

Kenyon Martin is not the same as he was in NJ, probobly because thats where hes used to being and thats where he developed into a great player. Making the transition into a team like the Nuggets was difficult. Of course K Mart is not what the Nuggets had expected considering his numbers went down and hes no longer as known for his aggresivness/smashing attitude as he was in NJ. If he had a choice, i would definately have to say that he would go back to NJ, he and the team would both be happy. NJ suffered without him.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon wasn't at 100% this season and his output suffered because of it. All reports indicate that his knee surgery went great and that it removed the pain that he was experiencing.

Both he and the Nuggets should be much better in the 2005-2006 season.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

gelf123 said:


> Kenyon Martin is not the same as he was in NJ, probobly because thats where hes used to being and thats where he developed into a great player. Making the transition into a team like the Nuggets was difficult. Of course K Mart is not what the Nuggets had expected considering his numbers went down and hes no longer as known for his aggresivness/smashing attitude as he was in NJ. If he had a choice, i would definately have to say that he would go back to NJ, he and the team would both be happy. NJ suffered without him.


:whoknows: wtf?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> :whoknows: wtf?


Aren't you supposed to be riding a bandwagon somewhere?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Kenyon wasn't at 100% this season and his output suffered because of it. All reports indicate that his knee surgery went great and that it removed the pain that he was experiencing.
> 
> Both he and the Nuggets should be much better in the 2005-2006 season.


Damn Skippy. The whole team should be better accolated with eachother as well as Karl's system.

K-Mart is not a half-court player. The Nuggets are not a half-court team. They must learn to play the half-court better next year if they hope to be in contention out West. However, if they run like they did during thier winning streak all of next year, K-Mart's numbers will inflate as well as the rest of the Nugs. 
Andre Miller is becoming as deadly with his lob pass as Jason Kidd. K-Mart will only be as good as his PG will allow him. Kenyon creates openings without the ball. Denver must figure out how to use the players they have. That is where Karl comes in. Bzdelik had no clue how to run, but these players are runners and their style will flourish next season.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

k-mart looked a lot better in NJ because he had jason kidd to set him up. The guy isn't a creator, but he can put the ball in the basket when he has a good look. Problem is, he relies on others to get him that look. Andre Miller is no Kidd, but he is growing into a player that can get K-Mart the ball enough times to be effective.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hirschmanz said:


> k-mart looked a lot better in NJ because he had jason kidd to set him up. The guy isn't a creator, but he can put the ball in the basket when he has a good look. Problem is, he relies on others to get him that look. Andre Miller is no Kidd, but he is growing into a player that can get K-Mart the ball enough times to be effective.



The general rule is NEVER sign a player who plays with Kidd..Wait for Kidd to get injured and see how the guy performs without Kidd on the floor...

Kmart is good,but he is no max money player


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Aren't you supposed to be riding a bandwagon somewhere?


they were full. damn.


----------

